# Furnace cycles once and wont come back on



## Matt825 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have a 17 year old Armstrong furnace and it will cycle once and runs perfect. After it cycles off it won't cycle back on unless I wait an hour or so. I have replaced the inducer and the circuit board. The circuit board had a burnt register so I figured that was the problem.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

